# Software Voltmod on X1900GT 2nd rev?



## Janchu88 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi ,i just bought me a Sapphire X1900GT and got a 2nd rev. card. Afaik its a totally new PCB ... Changing clocks works on ATI-Tool 0.25 beta 16 and ATT latest version. But till now i found no prog that lets me change Vgpu or Vmem as well ... I even tried modding bios with the latest rabit to 1,35Vgpu and flashed it... but i couldn´t clock any further and temps are still the same so i think it didn´t work. Someone got an idea what i could try? 

here some Pics of my X1900GT rev. 2 (Nokia N70 cam... -.- ) 





















Greetings Janchu88


----------



## veckans (Sep 22, 2006)

Me, anvil and Python4 here on the forums also have this card. I have the powercolor version. I have also tried editing gpu voltage in RaBit but no success. Right now I can only reach 540/1404MHz stable and thats a very poor OC


----------



## anvil (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello, welcome to the community of the new X1900Gt owners!!!!

I tried the same thing as you did... I can't change the GDDR frequency in ATi tool (even the 0.25 beta16 ), but with powerstrip, Rivatuner and ATT it works fine... and I succeed to reach 580 for the core and 740 for the mem...

I also tried the bios modding with Rabit, we can change frequencies with no problem, but we can't change neither GPU voltage nor fan speeds....

I tried all of this using CAT 6.8 I'll try with 6.9 tomorow....

EDIT: I see that you circled some components of the graphic card... what are they?


----------



## veckans (Sep 22, 2006)

Its the voltage regulators i think.


----------



## anvil (Sep 22, 2006)

veckans said:


> Its the voltage regulators i think.



thx!

Is it possible that you send me your graphic card bios veckans?


----------



## veckans (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes i posted it in this thread:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15895&page=15&highlight=x1900gt+pcb


----------



## Janchu88 (Sep 23, 2006)

i´ve written to W1zzard... afaik there has to be a i2c controller which sets the voltages. After i sent him my bios he said there would be a i2c line in Bios... but he didn´t have the time for a closer look ... hope he´ll take care of it in the next few days... with stock voltages i can only hit 585/620 :/  

the GPU is the limitation for my system... made some benchies... 

C2D E6300 @3,5ghz
Asus P5B Vanilla @500mhz FSB
2x512MB OCZ Platinum  XTC @DDR1000 5-5-5-12
tested with stock speeds, oced memory and GPU + Mem oced...

in 3dmark 05 i had these results: 
513/660 = ~10200
512/820 = ~10500
585/820 = ~11650

in 3DM 06 
513/660 = ~5000
513/820 = ~5150
585/820 = ~5650

in AM³ 
513/660 = 109k
585/820 = 123k

i think the results clearly show that i need more GPU power...

anyone knows a tutorial for hardmodding the new X1900GT?


----------



## anvil (Sep 24, 2006)

Janchu88 said:


> i´ve written to W1zzard... afaik there has to be a i2c controller which sets the voltages. After i sent him my bios he said there would be a i2c line in Bios... but he didn´t have the time for a closer look ... hope he´ll take care of it in the next few days... with stock voltages i can only hit 585/620 :/
> 
> the GPU is the limitation for my system... made some benchies...
> 
> ...



Your 3dmark 2005 are strange... I thin k you have the same problem as python4

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15895&page=14

At stock frequencies you do 1000 points more than me... thanks to your core 2 duo... ok no problem with this...

But with your maximum frequencies (585/820) you do only 1300 points more than when I've got only 580/740.... 80 Mhz is huge! have you tried 3dmark2005 with 585/740? What is the result?

The python4's problem is that he can go very high with his memory but when he bench he can't see more perf...


----------



## veckans (Sep 24, 2006)

3DMark 05, Powercolor X1900GT:

513/657 (default) = 9074p
540/702              = 9418p


----------



## veckans (Sep 24, 2006)

anvil said:


> Your 3dmark 2005 are strange... I thin k you have the same problem as python4
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15895&page=14
> 
> ...



Memory speed doesnt affect the 3DMark score as much as GPU speed. Increasing GPU speed is whats important.


----------



## Janchu88 (Sep 24, 2006)

veckans said:


> Memory speed doesnt affect the 3DMark score as much as GPU speed. Increasing GPU speed is whats important.



yeah, i think thats the point... as you could see raising the memory clock to 820 brought about 300~ marks @05... but 75mhz more on the GPU brought 1100 points.... 

Did anyone measure the default Vgpu on the new X1900GT? i can´t believe we still have 1,2v as on the old ones... otherwise they gifted us with the worst cores ever :shadedshu 

Is here any pro @hardmodding? I would even hardmod my card for getting more Vgpu ... Some of you guys saw a tutorial on the net?


----------



## anvil (Sep 24, 2006)

Janchu88 said:


> yeah, i think thats the point... as you could see raising the memory clock to 820 brought about 300~ marks @05... but 75mhz more on the GPU brought 1100 points....
> 
> Did anyone measure the default Vgpu on the new X1900GT? i can´t believe we still have 1,2v as on the old ones... otherwise they gifted us with the worst cores ever :shadedshu
> 
> Is here any pro @hardmodding? I would even hardmod my card for getting more Vgpu ... Some of you guys saw a tutorial on the net?



No tutorial for a hardmod... we have to be patient...


----------



## Janchu88 (Sep 24, 2006)

anvil said:


> No tutorial for a hardmod... we have to be patient...



i know i need more patiency... BUT I WANT IT NOW!


----------



## veckans (Sep 24, 2006)

Janchu88 said:


> yeah, i think thats the point... as you could see raising the memory clock to 820 brought about 300~ marks @05... but 75mhz more on the GPU brought 1100 points....
> 
> Did anyone measure the default Vgpu on the new X1900GT? i can´t believe we still have 1,2v as on the old ones... otherwise they gifted us with the worst cores ever :shadedshu
> 
> Is here any pro @hardmodding? I would even hardmod my card for getting more Vgpu ... Some of you guys saw a tutorial on the net?



The old X1900GT cards had 1,25V GPU voltage. It was only the 2D voltage that was at 1,2V.


----------



## simnov (Sep 29, 2006)

can somebody send me a original bios X1900GT 2.nd. rev. to simnov@gmail.com thanks


----------



## Janchu88 (Sep 29, 2006)

attached it here ... last posting 

http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_joomlaboard/Itemid,34/func,view/catid,12/id,39019/#39019


----------



## ownage (Oct 4, 2006)

Rabit Bios Editor shows 1,1625 vcore on the x1900gt for me.
So the cores dont have to be bad, but i think the voltage is lower then the old GT.


----------



## Sly.P.I. (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a problem with my brand new sapphire x1900gt card.
Stock 513/657
I can clock vpu to 590 no probs but when I try to up the mem speed I get blocky screen and need to reboot.
Rubbish OC I'm sure you'll agree.
What can I do?


----------



## anvil (Oct 4, 2006)

Sly.P.I. said:


> I have a problem with my brand new sapphire x1900gt card.
> Stock 513/657
> I can clock vpu to 590 no probs but when I try to up the mem speed I get blocky screen and need to reboot.
> Rubbish OC I'm sure you'll agree.
> What can I do?



Hello, welcome to the X1900GT rev2 owners team!  

What is the software you use to overclock your graphic card? 

Try Riva tuner...


----------



## ownage (Oct 4, 2006)

WHy Rivatuner
Gives it better OC?
I use Ray Adams Tray tools, which works really great. But no voltage control.


----------



## anvil (Oct 5, 2006)

Well for me all ATi tool version can't permit me to OC...

And for ATi tray tool is the same thing. I don't try the last one...


----------



## veckans (Oct 5, 2006)

All OC programs I have tried (ATT, ATITool, RivaTuner & PowerStrip) works for me. But my X1900GT OC like crap; 533/711MHz (the highest stable speed I have reached).


----------



## anvil (Oct 5, 2006)

veckans said:


> All OC programs I have tried (ATT, ATITool, RivaTuner & PowerStrip) works for me. But my X1900GT OC like crap; 533/711MHz (the highest stable speed I have reached).



There is something wrong with these X1900GT rev2... Some guy succeed in overclockuing with ATi tool whatever the version), others (like me) can't overclock with ATi tool...

Have you ever tried Veckans OC with Riva Tuner and put 550/720? And after test with 3D05...


----------



## veckans (Oct 5, 2006)

anvil said:


> There is something wrong with these X1900GT rev2... Some guy succeed in overclockuing with ATi tool whatever the version), others (like me) can't overclock with ATi tool...
> 
> Have you ever tried Veckans OC with Riva Tuner and put 550/720? And after test with 3D05...



Yes, I have tried all kinds of frequencies including 550/720 in RivaTuner but I cant OC anymore than with ATITool, no difference in OC between the programs.


----------



## anvil (Oct 5, 2006)

veckans said:


> Yes, I have tried all kinds of frequencies including 550/720 in RivaTuner but I cant OC anymore than with ATITool, no difference in OC between the programs.



Ok good to know...


----------



## largon (Oct 5, 2006)

veckans said:


> anvil said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: I see that you circled some components of the graphic card... what are they?
> ...


The big black retangular block with the text "Pulse" on it is the digital voltage regulator chip. 
The upmost little brown encircled part is a voltage filter choke. 
Care to post what those small black encircled parts are labeled? 

btw, 
_Hardware voltmodding_ a card with a digital voltage regulator is _impossible_ for the regulator is governed directly by the bios, not via a control voltage which could be manipulated. Thus only a software mod could be possible. 

Someone just needs to figure how the bios controls the regulator.


----------



## elixxx (Oct 5, 2006)

I have two of theese cards, i must say it is kickass performance with 1 card both my cards clock pretty mutch the same with stock cooler, 605/720.

Just ran this one bench cuz Crossfire suxx bad. Wishing i never sold my pair of 7900GTs...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2225141

Diddent max out my CPU on this round. When i get my Abit AW9D-MAX working again i will sure try it out once more


----------



## veckans (Oct 5, 2006)

largon said:


> The big black retangular block with the text "Pulse" on it is the digital voltage regulator chip.
> The upmost little brown encircled part is a voltage filter choke.
> Care to post what those small black encircled parts are labeled?
> 
> ...



I already checked those "regulators" and posted it here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=17448

To make it easier I write it here aswell:
The bigger chip:
VT233TF
AE0450
96465

The 2 smaller chips:
VT1165SF
AE0625
1807792

These are indeed some kind of voltage regulators (Multi-Phase Synchronous Buck Voltage Regulator Chipset) according to this link:
http://www.badcaps.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1861&page=1

I have performed an I2C scan with both ATT and ATITool and asked both Ray Adams and W1zzard if its possible to VMOD this card through software. Ray Adams first said it wasnt possible since he couldnt find any voltage regulator but he said he will investigate it further. W1zzard said that he'll maybe look into it if he has time.

Can we increase the voltage by altering some I2C values maybe?


----------

